# Alpina B6



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It's coming 

Technically it will base on the B5


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> It's coming
> 
> Technically it will base on the B5


 Did you take a shot of your screen...:eeps:


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

MG67 said:


> Did you take a shot of your screen...:eeps:


Believe it or not, allegedly shot through a Japanese car dealer's window...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hythe said:


> Believe it or not, allegedly shot through a Japanese car dealer's window...


Hi Hythe,

how is the wait going?


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hi Hythe,
> 
> how is the wait going?


Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhh!!!!

Does that sum it up?

Still, nowhere near as long and painful as waiting for, say, an M5...

The spec is now locked in, at least - shame Individual flaked in the end on their rear seat DVD system. It seems that never before has an Alpina been built in quite the way mine will be - engine built at Buchloe, body and mechanicals assembled on the line, interior trimmed by Individual, then returned to Buchloe for further interior detailing.

Needless to say, this has led to much confusion and discussion all round... The folks at Sytners have been very good, considering all the hassle (though I'm sure they could have done it all more efficiently...) You should see the thickness of the dealer's file on this car!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hythe said:


> Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhh!!!!
> 
> Does that sum it up?
> 
> ...


Mine was built that way too 

I know how painful the wait is (I waited 8 months). But the best part is going to be the delivery :thumbup:


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Mine was built that way too
> 
> I know how painful the wait is (I waited 8 months). But the best part is going to be the delivery :thumbup:


Yup, especially since I'm taking delivery at the factory in Buchloe!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Pics from the Tokyo motor show.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> It's coming
> 
> Technically it will base on the B5


To America by any chance? I'd definitel get an Alpina over an M6.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SmoothCruise said:


> To America by any chance? I'd definitel get an Alpina over an M6.


I've heard that there are plans to bring the B7 to the States first.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Phil, great photos. I posted them in the Alpina section on M5board.com


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

What are the specs - HP, torque, engine size, etc.? Is it lightweight like the M6? Any chance of a convertible B6?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> I've heard that there are plans to bring the B7 to the States first.


Fantastic. why are they doing it now, and not before? Have their been Alpinas 'officially' sold to America in the past?

Now what about those rims? I can I buy them now? I'm talking about the rims shown in the picture, and in the cabriolet, the 5-spokes pattern. They look nice. Scratch that, everything about the Alpinas look nice.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Malibubimmer said:


> What are the specs - HP, torque, engine size, etc.? Is it lightweight like the M6? Any chance of a convertible B6?


 



















4.4 Liter Supercharged V8 - 500hp - 517 lb ft


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SmoothCruise said:


> Fantastic. why are they doing it now, and not before? Have their been Alpinas 'officially' sold to America in the past?
> 
> Now what about those rims? I can I buy them now? I'm talking about the rims shown in the picture, and in the cabriolet, the 5-spokes pattern. They look nice. Scratch that, everything about the Alpinas look nice.


Alpina have been imported in the past (late 70s-early 80s), but then due to some reasons unknown to me, they stopped it. Some say it was the oil crisis, some say it was the incompetent dealers, Alpina's reason was that they wanted to keep the exclusivity by keeping the production limited.

Anyway, Roadster V8 have officially been imported to the USA, but with a BMW VIN, in order to avoid the huge federalization costs and all the red tape (The Roadster V8 is based on the Alpina Z8). To my knowledge, only 450 Roadster V8 imported to the USA. Instead of a 6-speed manual, which was standard on the BMW Z8, Alpina equipped all the cars with a 5 speed ZF automatic.

As for the wheels, yes, you can get them. Contact http://www.ksk-alpina.com/


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Cabrio B6*

Hello My Friends:

Cabrio You Want? Cabrio You Get!

Enjoy,

-GMAN


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

PhilH said:


> Pics from the Tokyo motor show.


I like that car as much as the guy in the purple jacket.


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

Malibubimmer said:


> What are the specs - HP, torque, engine size, etc.? Is it lightweight like the M6? Any chance of a convertible B6?


Quoted at 500ps (493bhp) but really it's putting out more like 530bhp - they have to hide their light under a bushel to keep M/// happy. The engine is the "old" 4.4l V8 - 32 valves, quad cams, valvetronic, etc. - but with a radial compressor - a more efficient form of supercharger, like half of a turbocharger but belt/gear driven - and intercooler.

The B6 will probably weigh about the same or possibly slightly more than the M6, I would think, judging by the relative weights of the M5 and B5.

Hopefully, when they do reintroduce Alpina to the US, they'll continue to offer all the bespoke options that they do for the rest of the world... My B5, which isn't as bespoke as some, has several options which just aren't available on the M5 in Europe, let alone the US.

Am picking up my new baby from the factory in a couple of weeks, so I'll give Kris Odwarka a grilling on the US subject.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hythe said:


> Am picking up my new baby from the factory in a couple of weeks, so I'll give Kris Odwarka a grilling on the US subject.


So, finally the wait is over


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> So, finally the wait is over


FINALLY....!

It's been a long time - I could pick it up at the beginning of November, but business and baby commitments mean I have to wait another week...

Of course, the magnificent irony is that I ordered the car to do the long daily commute from Oxford to London and back each day, and now we're moving back into London - so I will hardly ever get to drive him...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The fastest Alpina built in the history of the company 










0-62mph in 4.6 secs

Standing kilometer in 22.2 secs

Top Speed 195mph

:thumbup:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

hythe said:


> Quoted at 500ps (493bhp) but really it's putting out more like 530bhp - they have to hide their light under a bushel to keep M/// happy. The engine is the "old" 4.4l V8 - 32 valves, quad cams, valvetronic, etc. - but with a radial compressor - a more efficient form of supercharger, like half of a turbocharger but belt/gear driven - and intercooler.
> 
> The B6 will probably weigh about the same or possibly slightly more than the M6, I would think, judging by the relative weights of the M5 and B5.
> 
> ...


What options are you talking about that are found only on Alpina cars?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

hythe said:


> Hopefully, when they do reintroduce Alpina to the US, they'll continue to offer all the bespoke options that they do for the rest of the world...


What's up with this 'when' thing? Is it really certain, that they are coming to America? And when?


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll grill Kris when I see him in November and let u know...


----------



## hythe (Jun 29, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> What options are you talking about that are found only on Alpina cars?


Well, for a start, at the simple end of things, you can (as I have) specify perforated extended merino leather (try doing that for your M5 or M6, even with Individual - they'll make you get full leather, for several thousand dollars more). If you want to spend the cash, you can specify your interior exactly how you want it - they'll even cover all the switches in a thin leather, if you want.

I'll post some pics of my B5 when I pick it up in a couple of weeks and you'll see what I mean - looks very different than an M5 inside and out.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> The fastest Alpina built in the history of the company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the blue, love the rims. I love the classy look to it. The M6 has a more aggressive, and more bling look to it than the Alpina. And, I'd rather go with more class than less.

But anyways, it's basically as fast as an M6? Why would you even want to go with the M6, when I even heard that Alpina under reports the amount of power the car makes?

Read the article comparing the M5 to the Alpina equivalent. Basically (I think it was Car and Driver) said the Alpina is just a better car for 95% of the driving conditions you'll experience. The M5 is preferrred only if you plan that your car is for racing only, nothing else.

I don't know... that's pretty much saying the Alpina is a better car period. And if you really wanna argue that last 5 percent, perhaps you need to see the video of the Ariel Atom 2 again. 

Anyways, great pics. Hopefully it comes to the States.


----------

